# Guess how the above user will die.



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 10, 2017)

How will we die? Just take a wild guess!


----------



## HY 140 (Sep 10, 2017)

arwing crash


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Sep 10, 2017)

Choking on a Twix bar


----------



## MW 002 (Sep 10, 2017)

Evisceration by a spoon


----------



## Loxiozzz (Sep 10, 2017)

Kick flipping into a truck on your rad new skateboard


----------



## ForgedBlades (Sep 10, 2017)

Curse-ye-ha-me-ha


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 10, 2017)

Shot with the Golden Gun.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Sep 10, 2017)

YIFFED


----------



## AbaddonTheDepoiler (Sep 10, 2017)

Achieves immortality by having his brain put in a robot, then having said robot destroyed in combat.


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Sep 10, 2017)

Crushed under an avalanche of hentai doujins.


----------



## GS 281 (Sep 10, 2017)

choking on tranny cock


----------



## Chill Fam (Sep 10, 2017)

Being jumped by rabid Pokemon fans.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 10, 2017)

Shot by a police officer.


----------



## NQ 952 (Sep 10, 2017)

brain damage in a violent furry orgy.


----------



## Reynard (Sep 10, 2017)

Murder-suicide targeting the That Guy with the Glasses crew.


----------



## AbaddonTheDepoiler (Sep 10, 2017)

Choking on 100 year old dog food.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 10, 2017)

Sniffing glue too hard.


----------



## Somar (Sep 10, 2017)

Walking the Plank


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 10, 2017)

Inhaling too much glitter dust pretending to be a magical fairy.


----------



## Reynard (Sep 11, 2017)

Gloriously dying in battle in the Shipping Wars of 2024


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Sep 11, 2017)

Being fucked by rabie infested dogs.


----------



## Somar (Sep 11, 2017)

Eats a poisoned burger


----------



## ICametoLurk (Sep 11, 2017)

In Federal Prison


----------



## Crisseh (Sep 11, 2017)

Killed during an attempted breaking and entering.


----------



## Diagonally slanted shelf (Sep 11, 2017)

Mistaken by stuntman and killed by deadly motorcycle stunt


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 11, 2017)

In a cloning laboratory accident.


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 11, 2017)

Paper will cut across the skin of their nipples, and then they will bleed to death.


----------



## Bob Page (Sep 11, 2017)

being yiffed to death by a fur-suiting furry


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 11, 2017)

Bane crashing this plane, with no survivors.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 11, 2017)

Having his plane shot down by Andross


----------



## Reynard (Sep 11, 2017)

Jihad.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Sep 12, 2017)

Raped to death by furries.


----------



## Black Waltz (Sep 12, 2017)

Diabetes


----------



## PrimateMurder (Sep 12, 2017)

Sepsis


----------



## Two Scoops Too Many (Sep 12, 2017)

the riddler


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Sep 12, 2017)

Brainfreeze


----------



## Reynard (Sep 12, 2017)

Bladed fidget spinner accident.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 12, 2017)

Euthanized by PETA.


----------



## Somar (Sep 12, 2017)

Autopilot leads you into a meteor


----------



## BillyGoat2 (Sep 12, 2017)

Death by weeb stampede.


----------



## Canned Bread (Sep 12, 2017)

Sacrificed for a Satanic Ritual


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 12, 2017)

Jellyfishing gone awry.


----------



## UnderwaterUnderworld (Sep 12, 2017)

A particularly nasty paper cut


----------



## BillyGoat2 (Sep 12, 2017)

Beach goers drag you ashore and you die from exposure while they take selfies


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Sep 12, 2017)

Killed by migrants and then later found half-eaten in a badger den.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 12, 2017)

Your M.D. Geist figure falling off the shelf and stabbing you through the eye socket.


----------



## BillyGoat2 (Sep 12, 2017)

your Slingshot fails to release its projectile and smacks you between the eyes.


----------



## Reynard (Sep 12, 2017)

Suicide after being mounted by @Ntwadumela.


----------



## Somar (Sep 12, 2017)

Death from human to dog sex


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 13, 2017)

Suicide after realizing he'll never be Japanese.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Sep 13, 2017)

An undead Gary Busey, on bath salts will eat their face


----------



## Somar (Sep 13, 2017)

Like this


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Sep 13, 2017)

Pays Barb a bounty of bananas for a face sitting session. Ends up getting Chris instead.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Sep 14, 2017)

Gets killed in an over-the-top dream sequence by Freddy Krueger


----------



## BillyGoat2 (Sep 14, 2017)

Death by Food poisoning from Here.


----------



## FemalePresident (Sep 14, 2017)

Eaten alive by flesh-eating goats


----------



## Somar (Sep 14, 2017)

Suicide bomber at Trump event.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Sep 14, 2017)

I flipped a coin to see if it would be tame, or if it would be brutal and gruesome.
Sorry fella.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 16, 2017)

Turns into a real human bean.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 17, 2017)

Hot molten lava.


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Sep 17, 2017)

Getting shanked by Nick Bate in prison.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 17, 2017)

Getting double-dunked in boiling nacho cheese and salsa.


----------



## Black Waltz (Sep 17, 2017)

getting stabbed to death by an insane weeaboo


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 18, 2017)

Meteor.


----------



## Somar (Sep 18, 2017)

By a fat Italian plumber.


----------



## odius (Sep 18, 2017)

getting gassed in the Weebocaust


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 18, 2017)

Shanked in prison for being a pedophile.


----------



## Tennis Monkey (Sep 18, 2017)

Killed at the climax of a really shitty creepypasta involving a haunted video game. There will be (hyper-realistic)blood.


----------



## H4nzn1 (Sep 18, 2017)

The cuteness of a cat, aka he can't handle it.


----------



## MW 002 (Sep 18, 2017)

By choking on a BBC


----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 18, 2017)

By getting sucked into a black hole.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 19, 2017)

Accidentally stabbing himself during sword practice (or LARPing).


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Sep 19, 2017)

Crushed to death by a group of fat and horny weebs.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 19, 2017)

Getting killed by Sean Bean, instead of the other way around.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Sep 19, 2017)

As a victim to her life style of excessive yiffing, doggie treats and Sonic butt rock.


----------



## oldTireWater (Sep 19, 2017)

Spoiler: Chicken Cone: Kinda Grim


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Sep 19, 2017)

Found the emails linking Hillary to Russia, and before he could get the word out, was bagged and thrown into a windowless van never to be seen again.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 19, 2017)

rl version of The Birds


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 19, 2017)

Sucked into a drainage pipe.


----------



## FemalePresident (Sep 20, 2017)

Deadly beating by Juggalos


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 20, 2017)

Hilary Clinton. Just Hilary Clinton.


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 20, 2017)

Dr. Clef gives them the Clockwork Virus for a laugh.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 20, 2017)

Stabbed in the eyeballs with flashy sunglasses.


----------



## WW 635 (Sep 20, 2017)

Suffocation in too tight furry suit


----------



## Deadwaste (Sep 21, 2017)

autoerotic asphyxiation


----------



## Reynard (Sep 21, 2017)

Antifa Sims.


----------



## escapegoat (Sep 21, 2017)

His food will always be stolen at the last minute by wily and quick foxes, and eventually he will starve.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Sep 21, 2017)

rape and murder by either Israeli or Muslim


----------



## WW 635 (Sep 21, 2017)

Out of control fidget spinner embeds itself in his eye and becomes infected


----------



## Ballo (Sep 21, 2017)

In its sleep


----------



## WW 635 (Sep 21, 2017)

Ballo said:


> In its sleep


Murdered for using the wrong pronouns

I go by bitch/cunt/omfg-please-let-me-out-of-this-basement, shitlord


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 21, 2017)

Stabbed to death on a crucifix by a deranged twin.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 21, 2017)

Something something Digimon related.


----------



## Reynard (Sep 21, 2017)

Shot on Halloween by a scared child with a concealed carry license.


----------



## Chill Fam (Sep 21, 2017)

Deliberately taking too much Benadryl


----------



## FemalePresident (Sep 21, 2017)

Executed by the KKK


----------



## Reynard (Sep 21, 2017)

Suicide after being beaten in the election by Donald Trump.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Sep 21, 2017)

Yiffed to death along with me.


----------



## sbm1990 (Sep 22, 2017)

Joins a yiff orgy full of fat smelly guys in fursuits and gets crushed to death due to the weight.


----------



## Chill Fam (Sep 23, 2017)

Going into a diabetic coma


----------



## Reynard (Sep 23, 2017)

The police.


----------



## sbm1990 (Sep 23, 2017)

Gets murdered by a gang of communist furs for misgendering them.


----------



## Somar (Sep 23, 2017)

Gets drinked by a thirsty person.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 23, 2017)

Falling into a crevasse.


----------



## KickyerArsene (Sep 23, 2017)

The most enigmatic way possible. And worst of all, they'll never even enjoy it because it will be instantaneous and unexpected.


----------



## Tennis Monkey (Sep 23, 2017)

Gets involved in a fatal misunderstanding with security at an Arsenal FC game.


----------



## Reynard (Sep 23, 2017)

Eaten by ching-chongs


----------



## HY 140 (Sep 23, 2017)

allergic reaction to dog semen


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Sep 23, 2017)

Rectal tearing.


----------



## Hiragana (Sep 23, 2017)

By Niburu.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Sep 23, 2017)

Death by bunga bunga.


----------



## WW 635 (Sep 23, 2017)

Forgot to pay the Troll Toll


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 23, 2017)

Glomped by a weeb land whale.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 1, 2018)

Gets dabbed on. Necroing because it's relevant to Halloween and I was gonna make a thread just like this.


----------



## FemalePresident (Oct 1, 2018)

Reduced to ashes in nuclear fire


----------



## spurger king (Oct 1, 2018)

shoah'd by @Ron /pol/


----------



## dopy (Oct 1, 2018)

hilarious frivolous lawsuit about name usage vis-a-vis burger king gone awry inside a courthouse complete with yakety sax playing in the background with sound effects by michael winslow (advertisements by brisk iced tea)


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 1, 2018)

Turns out they aren't good, thanks, and an hero on livestream


----------



## Tempest (Oct 1, 2018)

will never die


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 1, 2018)

Interesting death


----------



## OwO Whats This? (Oct 1, 2018)

Tax evasion.


----------



## Tempest (Oct 1, 2018)

banned for being a @OwO What's This? sock


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 1, 2018)

Definitely an interesting death


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 1, 2018)

Meme war


----------



## stupidpieceofshit (Oct 1, 2018)

Forming a cult and getting in to a shoot out with the FBI/ATF/DEA


----------



## OwO Whats This? (Oct 1, 2018)

Zoosadists


----------



## Super Collie (Oct 1, 2018)

Pissing off all the mods.


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 1, 2018)

Lack of proper ventilation in fursuit


----------



## Hardinthepaint (Oct 1, 2018)

Death by insecticide


----------



## stupidpieceofshit (Oct 1, 2018)

Sniffing paint.


----------



## OwO Whats This? (Oct 2, 2018)

Drone strike


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 2, 2018)

Banned


----------



## OwO Whats This? (Oct 2, 2018)

Aww, can I change my sn then? lol 
Drive-by in the ghetto.


----------



## stupidpieceofshit (Oct 2, 2018)

b& hammer


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Oct 2, 2018)

Run over by a parked car


----------



## stupidpieceofshit (Oct 2, 2018)

2000 paper cuts


----------



## OwO Whats This? (Oct 2, 2018)

A moose in a room


----------



## stupidpieceofshit (Oct 2, 2018)

A-10 Brrrrrrting you


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Oct 2, 2018)

A final depression "nap"


----------



## OwO Whats This? (Oct 2, 2018)

E. Coli Gastritis


----------



## FemalePresident (Oct 2, 2018)

Hunted down and beaten to death by the KKK


----------



## OwO Whats This? (Oct 2, 2018)

Hemorrhoidal eruption


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 2, 2018)

lynch mob


----------



## MG 620 (Oct 2, 2018)

Letal anal prolapse


----------



## FeverGlitch (Oct 2, 2018)

Death by Exterminatus


----------



## Gutpuke (Oct 2, 2018)

Scaphism


----------



## Teri-Teri (Oct 2, 2018)

Vored


----------



## _Clam_ (Oct 2, 2018)

Death by Raid


----------



## Damocles_Sword (Oct 2, 2018)

Unfortunate Cheez Whiz accident.


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 2, 2018)

Being cut in half by a sword.


----------



## TheColombian (Oct 2, 2018)

Internal organs devoured by parasites.


----------



## regnirbdam (Oct 2, 2018)

Suicide by two gunshot wounds to the back of the head.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Oct 2, 2018)

Jetski accident


----------



## Curt Sibling (Oct 2, 2018)

Rabies-infected rats invading anus via the toilet bowl.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Oct 2, 2018)

Killed by an insane brony.


----------



## TinyKiwi (Oct 3, 2018)

AIDS from the bath house


----------



## Regu (Oct 3, 2018)

TinyKiwi said:


> AIDS from the bath house


murdered by a zoophile after having your body violated in ways unimaginable to the mortal mind.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Oct 3, 2018)

Head ripped off by barbed wire in bizarro autoerotic asphyxiation.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Diabeetus (Oct 3, 2018)

Body will slowly rot overtime for being a filthy weeb.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Oct 3, 2018)

Run over by a truck transporting an emergency delivery of insulin pumps.


----------



## J A N D E K (Oct 3, 2018)

Voodoo curse.


----------



## Damocles_Sword (Oct 3, 2018)

Complications due to diabetes.


----------



## ericdude (Oct 3, 2018)

self inflicted gun wound


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Oct 3, 2018)

Self inflicted taint wound


----------



## MemeGray (Oct 3, 2018)

Yiffed to death by autistic furries


----------



## Kyria the Great (Oct 3, 2018)

Cold and alone.


----------



## The Man From G.R.I.D.S. (Oct 3, 2018)

Smothered by a morbidly obese white woman wearing an SS Waffen officers uniform sitting on his face.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Oct 3, 2018)

Methanol  poisoning from buttchugging a dodgy moonshine.


----------



## 4000saladplates (Oct 3, 2018)

Hanging from a rope, hands on dick


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 3, 2018)

Die in peace around your loved ones.
(body pillows or live people)


----------



## Poppymuffin (Oct 3, 2018)

Being ran over by a fully loaded 80,000 pound tractor-trailer.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Oct 3, 2018)

Die peacefully in his sleep.
The guy in the passenger seat will die shrieking in fear, trying to wake him up, though.


----------



## Tempest (Oct 3, 2018)

skin allergy


----------



## Gorgar (Oct 5, 2018)

Rotting


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 5, 2018)

Analy raped to death by a (female) horse.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Oct 5, 2018)

Lynched by the Gay Jewish Black Klansmen for Peace and Tolerance in a horrible mixup as they didn't realize you were a sleeper agent within the Ku Klux Klan poised to dismantle their stranglehold on Appalachia and bring moonshine back to Bel Air.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Oct 5, 2018)

Has his moldy undead ass blasted apart by demon mutant rape-apes with chittering rat cocks.


----------



## thebonesauce (Oct 5, 2018)

I imagine it will have something to do with a prolapsed anus and perforated bowel. Think Mr. Hands here.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Oct 5, 2018)

Killed by Crono and party


----------



## adorable bitch (Oct 5, 2018)

Disappointingly turning out to be a shit-tier character in smash and getting destroyed so hard you commit angry video game russian suicide.


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 5, 2018)

Killed by the furry community so they can rape his corpse


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Oct 5, 2018)

Raped and BBQ'd by Yakuza dragons


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Oct 5, 2018)

Hiroshima bomb'ed.


----------



## muggyman (Oct 5, 2018)

canine aids


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 5, 2018)

Peacefully I hope


----------



## Picklechu (Oct 5, 2018)

Alone, pants around ankles, tentacle porn on screen


----------



## FemalePresident (Oct 5, 2018)

Killed by crazy cultists


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 5, 2018)

Picklechu said:


> Alone, pants around ankles, tentacle porn on screen


Alone? yes. Tentacle porn? no, I am a man of culture. Not a neanderthal


----------



## FemalePresident (Oct 6, 2018)

Accidental suffocation while trying to cosplay a mummy


----------



## Teri-Teri (Oct 6, 2018)

Assassinated by ISIS.


----------



## Tempest (Oct 6, 2018)

is already a undead ghost


----------



## BipolarPon (Oct 7, 2018)

Dies by spider bite


----------



## LovBeCon (Oct 7, 2018)

Accidentally falling off a building


----------



## Gorgar (Oct 8, 2018)

Being corrupted by sorrow.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 8, 2018)

laughing so hard they cannot breathe


----------



## Teri-Teri (Oct 9, 2018)

Heart attack


----------



## Applejack (Oct 9, 2018)

Suicide by cop after the contents of their hard drive get leaked.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Oct 9, 2018)

Raped to death by bronies.


----------



## Fougaro (Oct 9, 2018)

Abducted and killed by a Korean chef.


----------



## shasetoma. (Oct 9, 2018)

Ironing board to the head.


----------



## sperginity (Oct 9, 2018)

Heart disease


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Nov 18, 2018)

Too much sperging, obviously.


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 18, 2018)

With a bardiche, ironically.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Nov 18, 2018)

Freak accident involving a chainsaw, stilts and a pineapple.


----------



## Audit (Nov 18, 2018)

The clock rings 6 am and @RomanesEuntDomus is still awake. He's been up for 72 hours straight trying to marathon watch every video Chris has ever produced. His heart is beating irregularly from the caffeine and adderall he's been consuming to stay up. It's been a day since he last remembered to eat or drink anything. Suddenly, he feels a strange pain in his abdomen as if his lungs were trying to turn themselves insides out. In a fit of agony, he falls off his chair onto the floor and finds himself unable to make any significant movement. Caught in an impossible decision, he must determine if he will wait out the pain or call an ambulance with his cell phone, knowing full well that the EMTs will see the Chris-chan videos that are autoplaying on his screen. Unwilling to let the hospital staff know his powerlevel, he calls the police instead and tells them that a man has broken into his house, beaten him senseless, and started using his computer. The police arrive 30 minutes later. @RomanesEuntDomus  is coughing up blood as the first officer enters his room. Unfortunately, it is too late now to be saved. @RomanesEuntDomus' ribs punctured his lungs during the fall and the officer can do nothing but watch him die gurgling on his own blood. As the officer fills out the death report, he lists the cause of death. It is terminal autism.


----------



## Terrorist (Nov 18, 2018)

Gets a stroke from analyzing Chris's finances. His actuary/accountant mind is destroyed by an autistic man who dgaf where his money goes, and he dies instantly.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## cornucopia (Nov 18, 2018)

having a heart attack while on a disney ride


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Nov 18, 2018)

Skull fucked by a ghost :islamic:


----------



## Damocles_Sword (Nov 18, 2018)

The great furry purge.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Nov 18, 2018)

Sawed in half


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Nov 18, 2018)

Too much shitposting


----------



## PorcupineTree (Nov 18, 2018)

Car accident. You survive the crash, but your vehicle rolls into an electric power plant. You’re electrocuted upon leaving the car and then impaled by a falling beam. 

Security camera footage of your death goes viral.


----------



## Rabidcolombian (Nov 18, 2018)

Suicide


----------



## Gutpuke (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 18, 2018)

Kuru disease


----------



## jewelry investor (Nov 18, 2018)

Toyota warfare.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Nov 18, 2018)

Shot by a jealous spouse at the age of 102.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 18, 2018)

Snakes... Why did it have to be snakes?


----------



## Fougaro (Nov 18, 2018)

Most likely from complications during a heart surgery diabetes.


----------



## SweetDee (Nov 18, 2018)

Alone.


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Nov 18, 2018)

To kisses.


----------



## AF 802 (Nov 19, 2018)

Death by world's biggest ruler crushing him.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Nov 19, 2018)

The D being turned back on him.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Nov 22, 2018)

Dead from a brain embolism. The dispatcher find you face down on your bedroom floor with the pages of your hentai comics soaking up your juices like expensive newspapers soaking up puppy piss.


----------



## Tempest (Nov 22, 2018)

is already dead


----------



## DrJonesHat (Nov 22, 2018)

Killed in a mass shooting, but their spirit roams the land, avenging evil.


----------



## PorcupineTree (Nov 22, 2018)

Casualty in a bar fight between strangers.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Nov 22, 2018)

Getting TRIGGERED! to death.


----------



## Elysium (Nov 22, 2018)

Death by not eating ass correctly


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 22, 2018)

Death by rabbit malnutrition


----------



## ️ronic (Nov 22, 2018)

One of those seizures they warn you about at the start of video games.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Nov 22, 2018)

Exhaustion after having an orgy with attendees at a female sex addict convention.


----------



## Tempest (Nov 22, 2018)

never will die


----------



## Niblet (Nov 22, 2018)

Anal prolapse


----------



## yeahweknow (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## ️ronic (Nov 22, 2018)

Drug overdose in an abandoned dumpster. Nobody will ever find your body because the stench from your corpse won't draw any special attention.


----------



## sperginity (Nov 22, 2018)

Spontaneous combustion


----------



## ShroomGender (Nov 23, 2018)

Exhaustion due to compulsive masturbation.


----------



## PorcupineTree (Nov 23, 2018)

Trampled at a concert.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Nov 23, 2018)

Trampled during a ANTIFA rally


----------



## Foltest (Nov 23, 2018)

In a sick bed dying alone. Waiting for his family to come but they won't.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Nov 23, 2018)

Syphilis.


----------



## Tempest (Nov 23, 2018)

boxing match injury


----------



## TiggerNits (Nov 23, 2018)

The ol' Choke n' Stroke


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Nov 23, 2018)

Pin-up styled kamikaze attack against good ol' nigga Great White Shark ("Jaws").


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 23, 2018)

Getting beat up by a dwarf


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Nov 23, 2018)

Japanese landwhaling.


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Nov 23, 2018)

A bite from Nick Bate.


----------



## ShroomGender (Nov 23, 2018)

Chokes on a slim jim, Ooooooh Yeeeeaaaah!


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Nov 23, 2018)

Eaten by Mario


----------



## ShroomGender (Nov 23, 2018)

Yiffed to death. In the butt.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Nov 23, 2018)

Tries to steal a size 3XL Dragonball Z t-shirt from a gay black man.  Gets slow punctured.


----------



## ShroomGender (Nov 23, 2018)

Arsenic poisoning while in exile on the island of Corsica.


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 23, 2018)

1-up overdose.


----------



## Xerxers (Nov 23, 2018)

Heart attack while jacking off to hentai


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 24, 2018)

A spear


----------



## Elysium (Nov 24, 2018)

Anti aircraft


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Nov 24, 2018)

Getting bunny-fucked without a condom.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Pozzingmyfilthyneghole (Nov 24, 2018)

From a sushi enema.


----------



## BBonk (Nov 26, 2018)

mauled by a pitbull


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Nov 26, 2018)

Skull cracked open with a steel bat


----------



## Curt Sibling (Nov 27, 2018)

Executed by anti-furry death squad.


----------



## firestoopscience (Nov 27, 2018)

Being blasted by Duck Dodgers.


----------



## Uterus Burns (Nov 27, 2018)

Drowned in the sewers


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Nov 27, 2018)

Goofy Time


----------



## Beta Faggot (Nov 27, 2018)

Overdosed on Flintstones vitamins


----------



## Roast Chicken (Nov 27, 2018)

Filled with arrows by North Sentinelese. Then rigorously teabagged and buried in the sand. When you're elevated to the pearly gates St. Peter asks you why you smell like "sweaty nigger balls".


----------



## Teri-Teri (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## AZ 594 (Nov 27, 2018)

History repeats itself https://archive.md/IhRBk


----------



## Tempest (Nov 27, 2018)

dehydration


----------



## Shibaru (Aug 4, 2019)

becoming an hero by drinking extremely expired gatorade


----------



## PL 001 (Aug 4, 2019)

Heart attack while jacking off to the blue M&M


----------



## Remove Goat (Aug 4, 2019)

Freezing to death, and that's not a reference.


----------



## Diabeetus (Aug 4, 2019)

Getting eaten by brown people


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 4, 2019)

Diabetes.
(This was too easy)


----------



## Info Neutral Agency (Aug 4, 2019)

A bleeding asshole from the last BDSM Anal fisting and Fucking session.


----------



## Skin and Bones (Aug 4, 2019)

Gunned down by the feds for not handing over top secret data.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Aug 4, 2019)

Death from despair many years in the future


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Aug 4, 2019)

Beaten to death with betamax video recorders


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Aug 4, 2019)

In the front lines of a war you don't understand.


----------



## Take Your Pills (Aug 8, 2019)

Naruto running into Area 51


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 8, 2019)

Overdose


----------



## Recoil (Aug 8, 2019)

@NARPASSWORD 
autoerotic asphyxiation that appears to be a suicide until the coroner discovers the lemon wedge


----------



## ZeCommissar (Aug 8, 2019)

Killed by Somali pirates on a cruise


----------



## DrJonesHat (Aug 8, 2019)

Huffing superglue.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 8, 2019)

Eaten by a swarm of rabid squirrels


----------



## jewelry investor (Aug 8, 2019)

Seth Rich'd


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Aug 8, 2019)

Turns out he was dead THE WHOLE TIME


----------



## Casey0714 (Aug 8, 2019)

Chimpanzee riding on a segway.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 8, 2019)

A more romantic version of the Mr.Hands debacle.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 8, 2019)

Pet bird kills him in his sleep


----------



## Tempest (Aug 8, 2019)

will never die


----------



## Shibaru (Sep 27, 2019)

Yiffed to death by a group of furries


----------



## Babyspackle (Sep 27, 2019)

Paul Walker'd himself


----------



## I hate children? (Sep 27, 2019)

Struck by stray bullets .


----------



## oldTireWater (Sep 27, 2019)

Crushed by a downed Blackhawk.

Edit: late by seconds.

Ihatechildren: raped by by Somali child soldiers.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Sep 27, 2019)

Run over by a truck of peace.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Sep 28, 2019)

Executed by decapitation by the mexican cartel, with the recording later being posted to Liveleak


----------



## Gutpuke (Sep 28, 2019)

Raped to death by Nick Bates


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Sep 28, 2019)

Anime profile pic = suicide as probable cause of death.


----------



## Cantercoin (Sep 28, 2019)

Gonna bet a shoot out


----------



## DrJonesHat (Sep 28, 2019)

Shot by a jealous spouse at the age of 103.


----------



## Argh My Cigar (Sep 28, 2019)

Autoerotic asphyxiation


----------



## オウム 2 (Sep 28, 2019)

Crowd crush at a Hatsune Miku concert.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 28, 2019)

Ritual suicide.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Sep 28, 2019)

Unexpected death on public transport


----------



## BOONES (Sep 28, 2019)

Jihad.


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Sep 28, 2019)

Medic fails to pop Uber as he gets sniped


----------



## Freddy-Boo (Jan 19, 2021)

Choking on their own microwaved instant beef flavored ramen noodles


----------



## Meat Target (Jan 19, 2021)

Playing in traffic while tripping on moonflower seeds.


----------



## Sundae (Jan 19, 2021)

Ambushed by a hungry mountain lion.


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Jan 19, 2021)

Run over while chasing a snowcat


----------



## Professional Lurker (Jan 19, 2021)

Crucifixion after members of the extremist catholic cult you lead for years found out you weren't actually Jesus.


----------



## Meat Target (Jan 19, 2021)

Cultural Enrichment during a Mostly Peaceful Protest


----------



## Gorgar (Jan 19, 2021)

crushed by the letter H.


----------



## firestoopscience (Jan 19, 2021)

Color-cancelled by a non-creative green paint.


----------

